# Hello



## Mathias (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm a Swede living in Paris drinking drip/filter coffee. I have a Gene roaster that has been sitting for many years that I consider start using again. Searching for roast information I found this forum...

Here and there I read about BB (Bellabarista) roast profile for the Gene but no further information so if someone can point me in the right direction?

I don't see myself as a collector but when I see something I like to look at and within my budget sometimes they end up collecting dust at home (the blue Bugatti is actually in used by my wife at her work). Sofar:


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi and welcome.

The BB (referred to) additional instructions were written by DaveC of this forum. They were supplied with Gene Cafe roasters bought from BB, and as such they hold the copyright.

You could try contacting them to see if they will supply a copy.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 26, 2018)

No wonder I couldn't find it online then, thank you Batian.


----------

